# youtube



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RICK BOYD said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO5lGpFGcJY#t=89


Even Republicans are stupid sometimes....:no: Yes I said It..:laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

It will save the childrens from the global warmings.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> It will save the childrens from the global warmings.



-7 f here and falling....


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> -7 f here and falling....


See, it's working!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> See, it's working!


Yep!!!:no:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Light Emitting


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> -7 f here and falling....


Have you shoveled out yet?


----------

